# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Florida gold star drivers license

## Dary

So I went and got my Florida "Gold Star" drivers license the other day.

It took me 5 pieces of ID in order to get it.

My Birth Certificate.

My Social Security Card.

A Utility Bill

A 1099

And my change of name documentation.

As soon as the clerk handed me my new license, she pointed to the gold star printed just to the left of the depiction of the state of Florida, and said that this gold star identifies me as one who has met the new requirements for the real id act.

That kinda threw me for a loop because I didn't know that I was applying for a real id identification card. I thought that I was just getting my license renewed. Apparently I did both.

Anyway... I was looking closely at the license last night and noticed that within the lower left side of my photo, there is a hologram kinda looking thingy there. It's not really a hologram. It just kinda looks like one. It's almost invisible, very transparent, and it has my last name and right underneath it, a four digit number.

I'm not familiar with this number. It's not a part of my social security number, drivers license number, address, tax id, phone number or any other number that I'm familiar with. This is a new number.

Also, right underneath my photo, it looks like my signature is printed on top of what looks like a finger print. I'm not certain that it IS a finger print but it darn sure looks like one to me.

Of course there is also the barcode on the back of the license.  I wonder what is encoded within it...

----------


## Matt Collins

Were you forced to do this?

----------


## phill4paul

> So I went and got my Florida "Gold Star" drivers license the other day.
> 
> It took me 5 pieces of ID in order to get it.
> 
> My Birth Certificate.
> 
> My Social Security Card.
> 
> A Utility Bill
> ...



  Post a scan of it! LOL. No.

  Weird about the fingerprint. Have you ever had one taken?

----------


## pcosmar

> Weird about the fingerprint. Have you ever had one taken?


Or have your fingerprints ever been taken without your knowledge?

----------


## Dary

> Were you forced to do this?


I couldn't get my license without giving the ID.

I didn't know that I was also applying (if you will) for my Real Id.

----------


## Dary

> Or have your fingerprints ever been taken without your knowledge?


When I first came to FL, about 20 years ago a thumb print was required in order to get a license.

I also had my prints taken when I applied for my concealed carry.

----------


## Matt Collins

> When I first came to FL, about 20 years ago a thumb print was required in order to get a license.


Really!?!??! 

I don't remember getting a thumb print when I got mine down there.





> I couldn't get my license without giving the ID.


http://www.flhsmv.gov/html/dlnew.html


But it looks like you can renew it online without going through that nonsense:
https://www7.hsmv.state.fl.us/Virtua...aces/lobby.jsp





.

----------


## Dary

> But it looks like you can renew it online without going through that nonsense:
> https://www7.hsmv.state.fl.us/Virtua...aces/lobby.jsp 
> .


Not this time.  I had to go for the eye examine (and probably to show the extra id as well).

----------


## Matt Collins

> Not this time.  I had to go for the eye examine (and probably to show the extra id as well).


Why?

----------


## phill4paul

> When I first came to FL, about 20 years ago a thumb print was required in order to get a license.
> 
> I also had my prints taken when I applied for my concealed carry.


  Wow. If there is a pet peeve of mine it comes to the right to travel unobstructed.
A free man travels unobstructed. That is the essenve of freedom.

  Having to license to travel is one of my biggest pet peeves.

  I know..I know.. the arguments that say one doesn't. I'm fine with that.

  Just cite judicial  precedence.

----------


## MelissaWV

You can't renew your license infinitely by mail.  I think it's every other renewal you have to go in person?  I still have a FL license from long, long ago when I grew up there   It was nice being able to renew it by mail and keep the nice picture from when I was sixteen.  (Yeah, I know, I'm not supposed to have a license in a state I'm not living in.  Sue me.)

This is going purely off memory, though.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I still have a FL license from long, long ago when I grew up there


What part of FL?

----------


## MelissaWV

> What part of FL?


First Winter Park/Springs (school/home), then Gainesville.

----------


## Dary

> Why?


What Melissa said:




> You can't renew your license infinitely by mail. I think it's every other renewal you have to go in person(?).

----------


## Matt Collins

> First Winter Park/Springs (school/home), then Gainesville.


Really?!?!  What year time frame in Wn Pk/ Wn Spgs?

----------


## wizardwatson

Well, they plan to roll out the health care in 2014 or whatever, so they probably want everyone to have RealID's by then.  If FL is complying I'm sure other states will.  And once enough state's do, they'll likely threaten to withhold highway money disbursements for non-compliance.  

That's what's so awesome about that lovely income tax.  They take more than they really need and then they can use the disbursements as an extortion tool.

I mean, why not let the state's collect and spend their own highway money?  Anyone?  Anyone?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Really?!?!  What year time frame in Wn Pk/ Wn Spgs?


Um... like 1983 to 1989.  I was in elementary school.  I probably got my picture taken with you and forgot.

----------


## phill4paul

> I probably got my picture taken with you and forgot.


  LOL. No One forgets having their picture taken with the Collins.

----------


## KCIndy

> 1983 to 1989.  I was in elementary school.


Oh, God I feel old.

Thanks!

----------


## phill4paul

> Oh, God I feel old.
> 
> Thanks!



 Naw KC we ain't old. Just aged. Like fine wines and good whiskey.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Um... like 1983 to 1989.  I was in elementary school.  I probably got my picture taken with you and forgot.


Which elementary school? What year did you graduate high school?

----------


## ghengis86

> Which elementary school? What year did you graduate high school?


maybe a PM?

When my license is up for renewal (2014), the 'new' driver's licenses are compliant with Real ID.  My state just calls them "Secure ID".  You can't renew by mail, internets, etc.  I know it's coming, just don't know what, if anything, i'll be able to do about it.

----------


## Matt Collins

> When I first came to FL, about 20 years ago a thumb print was required in order to get a license.
> 
> I also had my prints taken when I applied for my concealed carry.


 As long as I'm not arrested, if anyone tries to take my prints the only finger I'll give them is my middle one! 


.

----------


## KCIndy

> Naw KC we ain't old. Just aged. Like fine wines and good whiskey.


ha!  I'll have to keep telling myself that!

----------


## DamianTV

So back to the topic of the ID, is there an RFID Tracking Chip in it?

----------


## RideTheDirt

> So back to the topic of the ID, is there an RFID Tracking Chip in it?


this^

microwave it, see if it explodes

----------

